
Ask HN: Anyone using an iPad Pro as your daily driver? - ethanpil
I&#x27;m still not convinced its worth it to shell out $1500-$2000 for &quot;less than a laptop&quot; but perhaps I don&#x27;t have all the facts. Are there any HN users that have seen the light? Is a 12.9&quot; iPad Pro with keyboard&#x2F;pen truly enough for power users?
======
seanalexander
Not until there's a native, non-cloud IDE solution.

